# Rifle Stock Refinishing



## YoteSlayer04 (Mar 20, 2008)

I recently purchased a mid 90's Remington 700 Mountain Rifle chambered in 25-06. I have been looking for a gun like this for quite some time, and plan on having the stock refinished in the near future to remove some of the impurities that it has. The checkering around the pistol grip is almost perfect, but the checkering on the forearm might need some touching up. Any recommendations on who to contact? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## anaam (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,if u want to know the history and quality of "rifle stock"then just click here http://riflestock.net/content/remington ... t-and-best :sniper:


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

I've sent my guns to Ahlman's in the past and have been more than satisfied with their work.
Here's a link:
http://www.ahlmans.com/checkering.html
Hope this helps.


----------

